# Something lodged in the cylinder?



## cweklund (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi all,.
So just off the top of anybody's head... Would anybody know the reason why my Ryobi 2000 watt inverter's crank will only turn clockwise about a half a turn then abruptly stops and then back the other way counterclockwise a half of a turn and abruptly stops and goes no further? It's not like it's seized but it's like there's something lodged in the cylinder stopping it from turning full rotation. Therefore obviously it ain't starting, it ain't running. Was just curious if anybody knew what it could be or maybe had the same problem before I start tearing into it and possibly making it worse.













Although I just recently acquired this inverter already messed up. Thank you, cweklund


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Have you removed the plug and looked in the cylinder?


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Sounds to me like it seized and broke the connecting rod and its coming around and hitting the case (do not force it) , but to confirm with out cracking the case open, due as drmerdp said, looking into the spark plug hole and see if you see the piston move when rotating the crank. If you cant see it moving use a long dowel or something that will not damage the cylinder or piston and check if it moves in and out while rotating the crank (obviously long enough that it does NOT fall inside the cylinder).I doubt anything is lodged in the cylinder, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

If it did seize and didnt crack the case any where then you could most likely get a new connecting rod/piston and rings. As long as the cylinder isn't scored up too bad, you can clean it up and any aluminum transfer off with a little elbow grease, emery paper and some (muriatic acid as long as the cylinder lining isn't scored through) . If the bearing on the crank is all galled up with aluminum transfer from the connecting rod, again use muriatic acid to remove. It will DISSOLVE the aluminum only. So DO NOT got it on anything you don't want damaged. I use the long stick q-tips like the one in the Dr. Office pouring a little acid in a small steel bowl. Just take the soaked q-tip and work off the aluminum it will fuzz up real quick from the reaction as it dissolves the aluminum.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what does the oil look like?? do a drop and empty in a super clean pan and inspect for metal.
yea pull the spark plug and see if the piston is moving.
stick a dowel in there and turn the fly wheel by hand..
are the valves moving?
also remove the flywheel..
just in case it is a magnet issue with the rotor and stator.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

are the valve keepers or retainers in place??
yea look in the spark plug hole...
after you look at the oil for trash..
then pull the flywheel (rotor)


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea also could be electrical issue!!
over heated shorted stator!
disconnect the wires to the stator
pull the fly wheel to make sure the engine is free..
if it is.
then check the stator for shorted windings!!
we see a lot of that in the lower cost gen sets..


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

iowagold said:


> oh yea also could be electrical issue!!
> over heated shorted stator!
> disconnect the wires to the stator
> pull the fly wheel to make sure the engine is free..
> ...


----------



## cweklund (Jan 1, 2018)

JohnNY said:


> Sounds to me like it seized and broke the connecting rod and its coming around and hitting the case (do not force it) , but to confirm with out cracking the case open, due as drmerdp said, looking into the spark plug hole and see if you see the piston move when rotating the crank. If you cant see it moving use a long dowel or something that will not damage the cylinder or piston and check if it moves in and out while rotating the crank (obviously long enough that it does NOT fall inside the cylinder).I doubt anything is lodged in the cylinder, but stranger things have happened.





JohnNY said:


> Sounds to me like it seized and broke the connecting rod and its coming around and hitting the case (do not force it) , but to confirm with out cracking the case open, due as drmerdp said, looking into the spark plug hole and see if you see the piston move when rotating the crank. If you cant see it moving use a long dowel or something that will not damage the cylinder or piston and check if it moves in and out while rotating the crank (obviously long enough that it does NOT fall inside the cylinder).I doubt anything is lodged in the cylinder, but stranger things have happened.


Ok guys I looked through the plug hole and man it's a tiny one at that, but from what I can tell, even though I can only turn the crank a good half turn either way, is that the piston is moving. Might not be correct terminology but per half turn either way piston starts up then down then back up once before it deadheads on whatever is stopping it. What's weird is that unlike my chainsaws or any other small motor machine/tool I own I can barely see the top of the piston as I turn the crank, it's like it doesn't come up on it's stroke as much as what I've usually seen on small engines. I don't know...should I brake open the case? Thanks guys, cweklund


----------



## cweklund (Jan 1, 2018)

cweklund said:


> Ok guys I looked through the plug hole and man it's a tiny one at that, but from what I can tell, even though I can only turn the crank a good half turn either way, is that the piston is moving. Might not be correct terminology but per half turn either way piston starts up then down then back up once before it deadheads on whatever is stopping it. What's weird is that unlike my chainsaws or any other small motor machine/tool I own I can barely see the top of the piston as I turn the crank, it's like it doesn't come up on it's stroke as much as what I've usually seen on small engines. I don't know...should I brake open the case? Thanks guys, cweklund


By the way...the timing chain and valves also move as I turn the crank. cweklund


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Do you think the problem stopping the rotation is in the motor or the generator part (actually it may look like you have the engine separated already from the gen? )Do you hear mechanical contact when it stops? Next id pull the flywheel as suggested by Iowa. Basicall6 keep working through the systems inward intil cracking the case is the final solution to look for internal. But im still leaning towardsa connecting rod issue


----------



## cweklund (Jan 1, 2018)

JohnNY said:


> Do you think the problem stopping the rotation is in the motor or the generator part (actually it may look like you have the engine separated already from the gen? )Do you hear mechanical contact when it stops? Next id pull the flywheel as suggested by Iowa. Basicall6 keep working through the systems inward intil cracking the case is the final solution to look for internal. But im still leaning towardsa connecting rod issue


I do think it's in the motor and yes I can hear contact when it stops either way I turn the crank.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Well sounds like its time to perform open heart surgery on it. Take your time and pictures along the way to remember where linkages or wire routing or what have ya go on reassembly.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

pull the fly wheel first


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

No update??


----------

